# What reciever should I purchase..



## dsa2727 (Oct 7, 2013)

So I am looking to upgrade my system. I own a full set of B&W 700 series speakers fronts mids surrounds and sub, powerwd by a Rotel RSX 1057. We also have two book shelf speakers in the library and a speaker on our deck powered by the same Rotel. I want to get a new reciever and am getting mixed feedaback from my local audio shop. We ar e 80% television including blue ray and 20% music from MP3 style device. I want to keep it simple but want to do it right. I was looking at the Marantz sr7008, is there another reciever or a different direction I should be looking at?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

May I ask what your max budget is? there are many options including getting a refurbished receiver thats basically new from accessories4less so you get much better for that amount.


----------



## dsa2727 (Oct 7, 2013)

I am looking into all options, I just want the right fit for us, and want to keep things simple


----------



## expresso (Oct 12, 2008)

If you are looking for a AVR - i would say give the Yamaha a good look - the higher end models - Aventage line - i was introduced to a Yamaha CD player and since then - i started to really look at them - since the sound was amazing - both CD and USB music - i have the marantz 7002 - and there 5 disk changer - with Klipsch and have to say i think i now prefer the yamaha sound over the marantz to my ears - in my home - 
i never gave yamaha much though before - a friend of mines convinced me to give them a look - and i finally got the Cd player since i was looking for a unit to use for USB music - the build quality was very nice - smooth operation - but the sound was amazing - giving you feed it a good quality recording - 

the Yamaha Adventage line will be the next AVR - its too soon for me to upgrade now since i finally got my setup dialed in - with some room treatment - and a Aphex Exciter - cant say enough about that item also -


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Right now the best bang for buck is the Onkyo 818, 
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Ch-THX-Certified-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html
It has a great amplification section, the very best video processor and great THX processing modes.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I personally think the Marantz 7008 is a nice unit and if that is what you like stick with it.
If you are looking for less expensive options there are many choices.
When you say you are getting mixed feedback from the audio shop, what do you mean ?


----------



## dsa2727 (Oct 7, 2013)

I was first told that I should look at splits, then another shop told me that that is no necessary and just to purchase a high end AV receiver. I just want to do this once, I have regretted my previous purchase from day one. I have also begun to look at the NAD line T 787. Again I want to keep it simple but do it right, in addition to my B&Ws I also want to power two small bookshelf speakers in my library and one speaker on patio..


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I would stick with the mass market AVRs (Pioneer, Denon, Marantz, Yamaha, Onkyo).
Since you are looking at the Marantz 7008, if you stick at that level all of the units are going to be very good.
All AVRs are going to have features you may not need or want, but if you don't want to use them they will not interfere with day to day use.

From the information you have provided you need an AVR with three zone output so make sure you get that.
All of them will have plenty of HDMI inputs.
All of them will have good video processing and automatic acoustic calibration. There are very vocal fans of some of the acoustic calibration methods but they all work pretty good and I would not worry about it to much.

What made you mention the Marantz 7008 ?
Was that a dealer recommendation ?

You have said more than once that you want it to be simple... The truth is these AVRs are not simple. That is not intended to put you off but there is some setup required and you will have a better experience if you are willing to learn how the AVR works.
I don't know if the audio stores in your area offer assistance after the sale (or in home setup) but if they do (assuming they actually know what they are doing) this could be very valuable.


----------



## vvuuren (Oct 16, 2013)

What about the NAD T 787 and Integra DTR 80.3?


----------



## sealkojac (Aug 7, 2011)

Buy separates. An Emotiva UMC-200 and UPA-500 will set you back $848 right now.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

If you want simple then go with a receiver over separates (less cabling, less boxes). If you want to power not only a 5.1 HT but also a Zone 2 and Zone 3 then look for a 9.1/2 channel receiver.

If you don't mind refurbished

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...O-TX-NR929-9.2-Ch-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html


----------



## arkiedan (Oct 20, 2013)

My Onkyo 805 Was great, with monster amplifiers that never ran out of gas, but my Denon 3313, while slightly less powerful, is even better. They're all good but if I were basing my decision on nothing more than customer service, I'd go with Denon.


----------

